# Getting my son started



## Schroedc (Feb 13, 2014)

So my son wanted to make a few valentines gifts for a girl he likes in school (He's 12) and he decided on a pen and pencil in acrylic. Prepped a couple pairs up for him and let him turn with a little guidance. he wet sanded to 3000 and then polished to a nice gloss.

He's a little short for my lathe but if he keeps it up I'll build him a step.

And before anyone asks, the mark on his head is from a basketball collision not my getting him to do his chores

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2014)

Awesome job. My son is one month old and I'm ready to start him

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 13, 2014)

That's good stuff. Making memories.


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

He did a great job on those. I bet you are just as proud as he is. Great memories that will last.

Ray


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 13, 2014)

No Tony, NO. Not yet. Don't get in a big hurry. Leave the little fellow be for a few years.

Ray


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 13, 2014)

My daughter is 3 she can identify cocobolo and purpleheart. I had her helping me handsaw yesterday. I remember being your son's age and doing woodwork, loved it then and it hasn't changed. You are giving him a skill for a lifetime and if my daughter wants to learn I will do the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 13, 2014)

Keep it up and you will be buying a second lathe.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2014)

That's great Colin. 

How many 12 year old girls get a custom pen made for them by a boy their age. That poor girl doesn't stand a chance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice, Hope he keeps an interest in woodworking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's great Colin.
> 
> How many 12 year old girls get a custom pen made for them by a boy their age. That poor girl doesn't stand a chance.



Hell I was thinkin the poor boy is in a lot of trouble!!!!!!!!!! Very nice pens. GOOD job Dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrude (Feb 14, 2014)

Awsome pen work and the best for being able to pass the trade along to your Son. Doesn't get much better than that


----------

